# What does Calvin mean when he says holiness must be the bond in our union with God?



## andrew116 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi all! Theological question 

What does Calvin mean when he says holiness is the bond of our union with God? (Institutes 3.6.2) 

He says our holiness does not merit our communion with God, in fact our coming to God allows us to be holy. But God’s holiness permits no fellowship with impurity… therefore we must know that to be called to God is to be called to holiness. All that, I think I understand. 

But I’m still lost why Calvin calls holiness the ‘copulam’ / the ‘lien’ (tie or link)… how does holiness link us to God? I assume he is talking about progressive holiness not positional?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 22, 2016)

Think that you are getting right Calvin was saying here, as he seemed indeed to imply that we are right now holy as now known by God as his own, but that we also will need to walk in a way that reflects now knowing the true God!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 5, 2017)

*John 15:4-5 (KJV) *
John 15:4 _Abide in me, and I in you. As the branch cannot bear fruit of itself, except it abide in the vine; no more can ye, except ye abide in me_.
John 15:5 _I am the vine, ye are the branches: He that abideth in me, and I in him, the same bringeth forth much fruit: for without me ye can do nothing_.

Book 3 of Calvin's Institutes comes between his expositions of sanctification and justification. The four chapters therein were also published as _The Golden Booklet of the True Christian Life_, intended by Calvin to outline “_a pattern for the conduct of life in order that those who heartily repent may not err in their zeal_” (_Institutes_, 3.6.1). According to Calvin, the command to be holy as God is holy is because holiness is the bond of our union with Our Lord. This is to be the foundation of the Christian's life.

In _Institutes_ 3.6.2, Calvin observes that our holiness is not the result of our communion wth the Lord, rather our holiness is the result of being endued with God's holiness. Further, he declares Jesus Christ to be the bond of our adoption as children of God. Living wickedly is rejection of our Creator and our Savior (see _Institutes_, 3.6.3). While perfection is not possible for the Christian in this life, we must strive toward that ideal goal, always remembering “_when today outstrips yesterday the effort is not lost_” (_Institutes_, 3.6.3) by the denial of the self (_Institutes_, 3.7), contemplating our future life (_Institutes_, 3.2.x), and properly using our present life (_Institutes_, 3.10.x).


----------

